# Unicorn Tang Identification?



## Brevirostris (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not sure if this thread belongs here, but I'm trying to identify
one of my unicorn tangs. It's still a juvenile. 
I'll post the details:

It has a silvery light color on the bottom, a light greenish silver on the top. It has a blue mouth, it's face and the rest of it's body is covered in light blue patterns/spots. The end of it's tail has a gold/whiteish highlight, that only runs through the middle. When it hides in rocks, it develops a very dark green/brown color, a thick dark line between it's eyes. 

If any of you want to see a video of it, please follow this link:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=o_BvQRcoZvU 

Thanks!
Khris


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

sounds very pretty... it might be a Vlamingi Unicorn Tang
visit this website and tell me if thats what it looks like
Vlamingi Unicorn Tang For Sale Saltwater Fish For Sale Saltwater Aquarium Fish Marine Fish Corals Anemones Invertebrates Inverts Saltwater Aquarium Fish Marine Fish Website Store. Buy Sell


----------



## Brevirostris (Jul 31, 2008)

Just like that, thanks Brad. I was wondering
if it was a Vlamingii or a Spotted one... 

here's another picture that
relates to mine:


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

no problem... its a pretty fish.. good luck with him


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

here's the video in the thread:


----------

